# Building A Squirrel House:



## catmama362 (Oct 10, 2011)

:icon_smile:Hi Everyone! I'm new to this! Could someone tell me how to build a squirrel house for my squirrels, with Winter right around the corner? I know I could probably buy one; but I think it would be more fun and a bit cheaper if I make one myself!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Google it and you will get lots of hits.

George


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

Fill your attic with acorns.......they will come!!!!!!!!


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Squirrel houses? Is there a need for that? IMO squirrels are quite competent in building their own nests.


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

Yeah I don't think I'd be making squirrel houses any more than I'd be making Opossum sanctuaries or Raccoon condos.

Squirrels are quite capable of taking care of themselves.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Maybe they are outdoor pet domesticated squirrels???

:laughing:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Where I'm from, squirrels are considered an menace and they are hated. I can't see anyone building a house for them ever. With that being said, I agree with the above post to check the internet. A google search should find plenty. I barely searched at all and found this one within about 30 seconds.
Good luck


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> Where I'm from, squirrels are considered an menace and they are hated. I can't see anyone building a house for them ever. With that being said, I agree with the above post to check the internet. A google search should find plenty. I barely searched at all and found this one within about 30 seconds.
> Good luck


We don't hate em down here, we just relocate em... To the freezer! Eating squirrel (not suburban garbage feeding ones) is not at all uncommon in my parts.

No one should be surprised though... We also perfected eat'n crawfish! lol

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Not hated here, and they don't bother us much. Just an animal who seems very capable of taking care them selves. In hard times they have been eaten here as well, not so much meat on a squirrel though. It was said that you needed 10 squirrels to make a stew for one man. They have been hunted and trapped a lot as the skins once was very valuable. In the 1920's one squirrel skin was worth a day's pay for a worker.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*We treat 'em like this here*










 :blink: bill


----------



## Ogee Fillet (Aug 20, 2009)

twirl-A-Squirrrl


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*that's just great...*

Now all the squirrels in the zipcode are gonna wanna go for a ride.:thumbsup: People have to pay for that sort of thrill, but squirrels, not so much. I wonder if a "launched" squirrel will come back for another ride? Maybe a spray marker could go off when he trips the launch button? :blink: bill


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Ogee Fillet said:


> twirl-A-Squirrrl
> 
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3Ya6z-NlDo


Hahaha... That's awesome. The funniest part about all this though is that the OP is going to think we all a bunch of Vick loving animal hate'n complete a$$ holes! lol

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

After watching that first video, I'm thinking I may have to get a bird feeder, a twirl a squirrel, and buy more beer. That was the best laugh I've had in years!


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Hahaha... That's awesome. The funniest part about all this though is that the OP is going to think we all a bunch of Vick loving animal hate'n complete a$$ holes! lol
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


i for one don't hate animals. i love em- grilled, bbq'ed, breaded and pan fried, ground up to hamburger, fileted, and smoked and such:thumbsup:


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Come on guy's knock it off, I'm a member of PETA; People Eating Tasty Animals!
Tom


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Seriously*



catmama362 said:


> :icon_smile:Hi Everyone! I'm new to this! Could someone tell me how to build a squirrel house for my squirrels, with Winter right around the corner? I know I could probably buy one; but I think it would be more fun and a bit cheaper if I make one myself!


Squirrels don't "live" in houses, they build nets, sometimes more than one. The males are very territorial and will range for a mile or more. 
Their *territory *can be from 1 to 7 acres:

http://www.squirrels.org/faq.html#Q27 Squirrels have their place!


A squirrel house would be a decoration more than functional. Red Green probably has made such a unit from duct tape and car parts.





Not to discourage , but I probably have already, I would suggest a more "helpful" project like a wood duck house, a Purple Marlin condo or a squirrel feeder.... bill


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Being a Ray Stevens fan I really appreciated the video:thumbsup:


----------



## Woodthis (Oct 29, 2011)

*Grow up MEN!*



firemedic said:


> We don't hate em down here, we just relocate em... To the freezer! Eating squirrel (not suburban garbage feeding ones) is not at all uncommon in my parts.
> 
> No one should be surprised though... We also perfected eat'n crawfish! lol
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


 

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt... 

Too bad no one is following their own advice... Mr. Firemedic and others! Grow up, or save your smart comments for youtube. Not at a woodworking forum.

Catmama362 came here for help and advice. But most of you gave her smartass comments, and animal abusive jokes. 
And for the record, squirrels ARE running out of dwelling options, that is why they are in your attic! People have cut down the damn trees they need.
Go do some research before you mouth off your opinions. This internet has become nothing more than a low class, smartass, partyfest. Sorry Catmama362, but I am fed up with people who are destructive, and not constructive.

We too are going to build a squirrel house (or two) for the squirrels that comes to our birdfeeder, but we have more research to do. We are searching squirrel house, squirrel den, build a squirrel house, etc. We found a few good sites that give you step by step directions and dimensions on google and yahoo.
I don't care for the house made from a tire, I figure it probably smells horrible, but I do think his way of throwing a sand bag over a limb and hoisting the house up from the ground, to hook onto a limb, is clever.
I like the one I saw with a balcony. (Nothing but the best for God's creatures in my yard.) The squirrels have brought us such enjoyment this summer, we thought we would reciprocate. 
If we can, we will post our squirrel house pictures here with some directions. There is not much time though. According to one website, Dec. 1st is the latest you should hang one.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Woodthis said:


> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...
> 
> Too bad no one is following their own advice... Mr. Firemedic and others! Grow up, or save your smart comments for youtube. Not at a woodworking forum.
> 
> ...


... See below...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Woodthis (Oct 29, 2011)

firemedic said:


> ... See below...
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


My, aren't you clever! Like I said, follow your own advice. Try to help people and leave the smart remarks for the pool hall.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Woodthis said:


> My, aren't you clever! Like I said, follow your own advice. Try to help people and leave the smart remarks for the pool hall.


... If you are offended by animal killing, cooking and enjoying people you will not like it here. Fortunately, you will not be missed. Oh, and once again... see below.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

I enjoy it here very much, yet I found that slingshot launcher to be truly horrifying - like sick to my stomach. Squirrels are a pest, but I won't torment them or take advantage of their lack of intelligence for my own amusement. If people want to eat them, that's between them and their state legislators - squirrels have been game animals for a long long time.

To the original poster, sorry no one here wants to encourage them and I agree with that sentiment myself. Civilization encrouches on the animal kindom all the time, the solution isn't to put them up in man-made structures - it's to set aside land for them so they can live as they should.


----------



## catmama362 (Oct 10, 2011)

*Hey Firemedic*

:thumbsup:Thank you for replying to my message. This is only my second time on here, and I couldn'''t get over some of the rude comments some persons made. i think it is important for any animal we feel to be special like the squirrels we feed to have a nice place to stay warm in the winter when the wind and the cold snow blows. I had a previous squirrel house that my husband had made for me which was very nice; but it got destroyed by strong winter winds. i wish I had a pic. of it to share with you! It was dk. green with a roof and shingles attached to the roof. and for the entrance part of it for the squirrel; he cut out a med. round circle, using a circular saw. anyhow, keep the ideas coming! Sincerely, catmama362 (Kathy).:smile:


----------



## bikeshooter (Nov 5, 2010)

Just put a pumpkin out and let them build their own.


----------



## bikeshooter (Nov 5, 2010)

But they _will_ put on some extra weight from the calorie rich pumpkin seeds


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

I don’t mind squirrels but then again we have a cat that keeps them in check.:yes:


----------



## RJweb (Feb 25, 2011)

yes we have 2 chocalate labs that are just finding out what squirels are, so now its a territory war.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

RJweb said:


> yes we have 2 chocalate labs that are just finding out what squirels are, so now its a territory war.


The squirrels will win!!!


----------



## RJweb (Feb 25, 2011)

yes they sit up in the trees just laughing, but the dogs get a work out running around trying to catch them.


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

*Well I guess she showed us!*












I couldn't resist - no negativity intended to anyone (or animals)


----------



## Woodthis (Oct 29, 2011)

*Squirrel house project.*



catmama362 said:


> :thumbsup:Thank you for replying to my message. This is only my second time on here, and I couldn'''t get over some of the rude comments some persons made. i think it is important for any animal we feel to be special like the squirrels we feed to have a nice place to stay warm in the winter when the wind and the cold snow blows. I had a previous squirrel house that my husband had made for me which was very nice; but it got destroyed by strong winter winds. i wish I had a pic. of it to share with you! It was dk. green with a roof and shingles attached to the roof. and for the entrance part of it for the squirrel; he cut out a med. round circle, using a circular saw. anyhow, keep the ideas coming! Sincerely, catmama362 (Kathy).:smile:


Hi Kathy. Nice to meet you. I agree on both issues. 
We put up a bird feeder last March. All year, most of the same birds and squirrels showed up everyday. Now I feel like they are our pets. Two of the squirrels (we named Miss Suzie, and Secret Squirrel, lol) hang out in the pinetree on the side of our house, but it's a bit nippy outside right now and I feel sorry for them. There aren't very many limbs on the tree since Hurricane Charley hit it. This website http://www.squirrelhouse.com is the one that had the house with a balcony. I thought we would attempt to make this one. http://www.squirrelhouse.com/enter/photo/2001/54.jpg 

Good idea putting shingles on it. I think we'll try that too. We have to wait till next week though. I'll post pics if we accomplish our goal. 
Sincerely, Laura

I was wondering if squirrels liked pumpkin seeds. Now I know. Thanks for the photo Bikeshooter.


----------



## Woodthis (Oct 29, 2011)

*Squirrel and house info*

Hi Kathy,
My brother-in-law found this site loaded with info on squirrels and house-building plans. Hope this helps.
Laura

http://squirrels.org/


----------



## b sco (Nov 8, 2010)

Shoot them, they're nothing but mice that climb trees.


----------

